# 118



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CALLED THE WEATHER SERVICE TODAY---We have received 118 inches of snow so far this winter --long ways to go to late April lots more snow coming---Going to be in the mid 30's the rest of the week and into the weekend--------------maybe just maybe I'll be able to get some calling in---GOLDEN YEARS ARE SURE TARNISHED-------------LOL-*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gonna be a rough go for the whitetails U.P. there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Tough on the wildlife for sure, so much changing weather patterns, hard crust on top makes for easy hunting for the predators.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Snow hogs seems like you yoopers would share with you’re friends south of the bridge lol stay safe and get out calling


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

supposed to hit the 50s and rainy this next week or so, here in idaho.

saw some whistlepigs out and about already ,yesterday.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*4 MORE inches today [122"] More coming early this coming morning---------HOPE IT STOPS SOON Would like to hunt in the West Branch Sportsmen's Predator Challenge Skandia Mi Feb 6 to 9------*

*svb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I could use a bunch of that snow skip , temp hit +12 ° C here today and getting dry already ...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Not quite that warm here, rain off and on for most of the coming week.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just the 4"s would completely shut down this town.


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

youngdon said:


> Just the 4"s would completely shut down this town.


Do you even know what snow is Don? I bet ya'll don't see much down that way.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pouring rain here today and 41 out this morning.

what little snow we had is gone and it is now a muddy mess outside.

think I'll just chillax withmy coffee today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Longrifle said:


> Do you even know what snow is Don? I bet ya'll don't see much down that way.


I see a lot of it, from a safe distance. I know what it is. I was born and spent 24 years in NW Ohio. I lived in Flagstaff AZ for a bit too. Northern AZ has a fair amount the highway between here and there gets shut down a couple times a year. I also lived in Tucson for a few years and skied Mt. Lemmon, the southernmost ski slopes in North America. We've actually had snow in Phoenix metro area, it was nearly pandemonium. It was gone the next day. 
I'm well acquainted with that crap, and shoveling it. That's why I live here !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Knew that was coming, YD.

I remember Mt. Lemon, too. Almost killed myself there on a downhill run with a bicycle. Got a flat on the front tire at over 40 mph. Had to lay 'er down. Couldn't stop the normal way. And, then the backpacking trip began back to the top where the car was parked. Lost the trail hiking and had to flag down a ride. That was that.

Backpacked in the Catalinas and found plenty of snow at the top. Spent two days at the peak. Looked a lot like northern Michigan with all the conifers. I have a pic with snowball in-hand.

Did another 6-day trip in the Rincons and beat a major snowstorm that fell a week after I finished. Had it happened on the trek, my bones would still be up there somewhere. It was hard enough staying upright without any dang snow.

70+ degrees in the daytime but my drinking water would freeze at night. Sure was refreshing as it melted in the heat.

So, yeah. It happens in Arizona, too.

Sorry for taking off on a tangent.

Here in Mid-Michigan our snow is melting away. Rain for the past two days and 30s the rest of the week. No complaints.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

So Skip is the weatherman.????

Here's a pic of the mountains behind the neighborhood... Dec 30th.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

We’ve had almost a years worth of rain here in MS since Jan 1st! Just tired of the sky crying here at this point got another 2” today. The ground is like a sponge when ya walk on it and I’m on high ground!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There’s high ground in Mississippi?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah Not Like Rocky Mountain High But we are Well Above Sea Level!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Here you go don mount Mississippi


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Pokey
Lol. I've been through the state a couple times once just on I-10. I'm not sure I ever had a view without a mosquito in it.


----------

